# move floor vent in slab floor



## cubfan23 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello all.... I have a floor vent in the bathroom floor that I would like to move. The vent sits out from the wall about 12 inches, I would like to move it right next to the baseboard. Can I drill (lots of) holes in the floor with a hammer drill an then break up the concrete with a sledge hammer??? 

Also, do you know if it would just be easier to "cap" the floor vent and run a new vent from the attic through the bathroom ceiling?? (entire house has floor vents, concrete slab)


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome Cub Fan:
Slab vents are fed by pipe laid under the slab. You could use a hammer drill and rent an electrick chipping hammer to do the job. The sledge hammer will beat you to death. If the vent is next to an ouitside wall, you would have to chip away some of the foundation to move it.
The ceiling vent would be labor intensive, in that you would have to run the heat up there to make it come down; that gets into tearing out walls and many other problems.
Glenn


----------



## GBR (Aug 16, 2009)

Are all the floor vents 12" out from the wall? Or just the bathroom one? Without a picture, be careful not to damage any hidden pipes, or is that not a possibility. A stud/pipe finder would tell before you demo the slab floor with a tool causing more damage. 
Be safe, G


----------

